# Converting Space Marines to Grey Knights?



## DoctorNecrosis (Jun 8, 2012)

Any ideas how to change an already painted Space Marine squad into a Grey Knight squad, different chest plates, helmets and wrist mounted bolters


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

depends on how much you want to spend and how close you want them to look like grey knight, the cheapest way would just be to repaint them silver/grey. but converting plastic painted models is not an easy road to go down.
First i would say strip the paint off and try and break them apart to make it easier, but if you have used plastic cement then it will be very difficult to seperate the bits.
then i would pop along to your local bits supplier and buy the grey knight bits you will need but to be honest you might be better just buying a kit and starting fresh considering the amount of effort , cost of bits and uncertain result.


----------



## allisalie (Dec 10, 2010)

I think conversions are great. Would love to see a cool GK army converted from SM. Thing is it will take a lot of time and effort to make it look good. Some times it's just worth spending the money and buying the models. Do not under estimate how long it will take to do the conversions.

Easy way as bitsandkits said is just paint it silver. Fine if just planning on playing friendly games I'm sure.


----------



## DoctorNecrosis (Jun 8, 2012)

I guess I'll have to save up then, and then there's my Chaos Army I've just started. Looks like a lottery win is needed!


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

there is a loop hole i think worth putting out.

Plaint you space as the Exorcists (a space marine chapter dedicated to fighting chaos to the point there are subject to possession by a minor denizen of the Warp) and play them as counts as gray knights.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

The GK chest plate does fit an SM body, so If you bought Helmets, Chests and storm bolter arms you could do it. 

But honestly buy the time you pull all that together from bits you're probably better off just buying a GK kit outright.

Of course you could just do the bolter arms and there are always plenty of them left over. 

What do you ultimately want them to look like, arms, weapons etc?
If you just want arms and flachions I'd be happy to mail you some I have crap tonnes.

You could check with Mr B.a. Kits for the chests.


----------

